# If Your Wife's Heel Goes In Your Salsa



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 30, 2021)

So if you have a nice bowl of salsa sitting on your bed, ready to be eaten, and your wife next to you moves her unwashed foot and her heel goes right in it, would you still eat it? 

I just couldn't do it... I was contemplating it but just couldn't. She said she would have eaten it if my foot went in it 

Btw, good to talk to you all again. I missed you!


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 30, 2021)

HEEEEYYY RYAN!!

Nothing wrong with some extra corns in your salsa!!!

Welcome back!!

Reactions: Love 1 | Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Logan (Apr 30, 2021)

Sure, I'd eat it!

I'm more put off by Grant's salsa with corn, to be honest. What kind of barbaric thing is that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## timfost (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice to see you again!

Concerning the salsa and her foot: _it depends_. That seems to be the safest and most common answer for most subjects on PB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Apr 30, 2021)

Grant said:


> Nothing wrong with some extra corns in your salsa!!!


This image just ruined my night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Apr 30, 2021)

Wrong forum


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 30, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> So if you have a nice bowl of salsa sitting on your bed, ready to be eaten, and your wife next to you moves her unwashed foot and her heel goes right in it, would you still eat it?
> 
> I just couldn't do it... I was contemplating it but just couldn't. She said she would have eaten it if my foot went in it
> 
> Btw, good to talk to you all again. I missed you!


Are you saying your bosom friend has lifted her heel against you ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andrew35 (Apr 30, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> So if you have a nice bowl of salsa sitting on your bed, ready to be eaten, and your wife next to you moves her unwashed foot and her heel goes right in it, would you still eat it?
> 
> I just couldn't do it... I was contemplating it but just couldn't. She said she would have eaten it if my foot went in it
> 
> Btw, good to talk to you all again. I missed you!


I'd probably wait until the heel was _out_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 30, 2021)

Ew!!!!!!


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2021)

@Ryan&Amber2013 You should have set this up as a poll. But I would definitely have tossed the Salsa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Pergamum (May 1, 2021)

The spicyness of the salsa kills all germs. 

There are little kids in Africa who have never had salsa, even with the heel. So eat up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VictorBravo (May 1, 2021)

I thought everyone made salsa using bare feet. Great way to crush large batches of tomatoes....


----------



## Pergamum (May 1, 2021)

Maybe she thought you meant the salsa dance. 

Salsa dip and salsa dance are two different things...but both can involve the feet.


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (May 1, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> So if you have a nice bowl of salsa sitting on your bed, ready to be eaten, and your wife next to you moves her unwashed foot and her heel goes right in it, would you still eat it?
> 
> I just couldn't do it... I was contemplating it but just couldn't. She said she would have eaten it if my foot went in it
> 
> Btw, good to talk to you all again. I missed you!


The answer is no, you don't eat it. The better question though is why are you eating in bed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 1, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> So if you have a nice bowl of salsa sitting on your bed, ready to be eaten, and your wife next to you moves her unwashed foot and her heel goes right in it, would you still eat it?
> 
> I just couldn't do it... I was contemplating it but just couldn't. She said she would have eaten it if my foot went in it
> 
> Btw, good to talk to you all again. I missed you!


The only thing I'm puzzling over is this: Why you are eating salsa _in bed_.  If you weren't acting like a barbarian by eating in bed, you could have avoided this snafu altogether. Tell me you are eating your salsa on the table or countertop when your wife's foot lands in it, and we'll need to have a very different discussion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 1, 2021)

You guys are funny. After a hard day's work and playing with my three young kids, after we put them to bed, the snacks come out and my bed becomes a lounge at about 9:00 p.m. Can anyone else relate? Can I get an amen?

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Taylor (May 1, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Can I get an amen?


Um, no. We’re Presbyterian.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 4 | Funny 5


----------



## hammondjones (May 3, 2021)

Sounds like the work of your arch enemy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## B.L. (May 3, 2021)

The marriage bed should be reserved for only two activities and eating food isn't one of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chuckd (May 3, 2021)

timfost said:


> Nice to see you again!
> 
> Concerning the salsa and her foot: _it depends_. That seems to be the safest and most common answer for most subjects on PB.


It really does depend on whether we're eating the salsa or the foot.


----------



## Taylor (May 3, 2021)

chuckd said:


> It really does depend on whether we're eating the salsa or the foot.


But if the foot was baptized into—and thus united with—the salsa, then wouldn't eating the salsa also be eating the foot?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 3, 2021)

hammondjones said:


> Sounds like the work of your arch enemy


Is that the sole issue?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (May 3, 2021)

Taylor said:


> But if the foot was baptized into—and thus united with—the salsa, then wouldn't eating the salsa also be eating the foot?


Yes, corns included.


----------



## Edward (May 3, 2021)

This thread is getting out of hand. Some mod needs to put their foot down. But look where it's going, first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taylor (May 3, 2021)

Edward said:


> This thread is getting out of hand. Some mod needs to put their foot down.


I agree. Many have been wounded in this thread. Puritan Board needs time to heel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Miller (May 3, 2021)

Too many folks jalapeño yo business. Some folks need to get the chip off their shoulder.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hammondjones (May 3, 2021)

k, so, I see a real dip in the the direction of this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum (May 4, 2021)

Always keep cheese and salsa nearby in queso emergency.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Santos (May 4, 2021)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> So if you have a nice bowl of salsa sitting on your bed, ready to be eaten, and your wife next to you moves her unwashed foot and her heel goes right in it, would you still eat it?
> 
> I just couldn't do it... I was contemplating it but just couldn't. She said she would have eaten it if my foot went in it
> 
> Btw, good to talk to you all again. I missed you!


As an Hispanic from South Texas who on a regular basis eats cow tripe (stomach) soup (see menudo), which typically contains either a couple of pig or cow feet in addition to stomach, I would not have a problem eating a bowl of salsa which my wife dipped a foot into. As a matter of fact I would almost prefer it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Frosty (May 4, 2021)

For some reason I read this as the adult version of a book our kids have, _If You Give a Mouse a Cookie._

"If your wife's heel goes in your salsa......."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (May 4, 2021)

Santos said:


> As an Hispanic from South Texas who on a regular basis eats cow tripe (stomach) soup (see menudo), which typically contains either a couple of pig or cow feet in addition to stomach, I would not have a problem eating a bowl of salsa which my wife dipped a foot into. As a matter of fact I would almost prefer it.


That is hilarious!


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2021)

Santos said:


> As an Hispanic from South Texas who on a regular basis eats cow tripe


Presbyterians are supposed to eat sheep stomachs and call it haggis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santos (May 10, 2021)

Edward said:


> Presbyterians are supposed to eat sheep stomachs and call it haggis.


I would try it if someone made some for me. Hispanics eat all kinds of organ meats. Such as beef tongue, intestines, stomach, and even cheek/face barbequed.


----------

